# New light



## angelina (Oct 27, 2017)

Planning to buy a new light. Or a kit including tent and light. asked many people but still do not know how to choose it. My friend recommend me that I should buy a Unit Farm-120LED, may I? Just need help. Is there anyony who is using the light? helpppppp.............:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## angelina (Oct 27, 2017)

no one?


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2017)

Lol. You posted this at 3 in the morning and waited 3 minutes before asking no one? The light you get will depend on the size of your grow space. I don't know that LED manufacturer but I do love the 2 LED units I have been using.


----------



## zigggy (Oct 28, 2017)

patients young grass hooper,,,the answer will come ,,,ive waited several days for answers


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 31, 2017)

This is posted in the photography thread section. You might do better posting in the lighting thread section. I have used T5's from start to finish with good results but now have a LED that Hammy recommended that I like very much. Very affordable. I grow in a 3x3x7 ft tent. I would get 2 of these lights. My grow could have used a bit more power.

King Plus 1200w LED Grow Light Double Chips Full Spectrum with UV and IR for Greenhouse Indoor Plant Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JLKUA2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## chrismitchell31 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ive been happy with my 1000 watt juhang led full spectrum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

